# Roxtar is getting.........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

a new loft. We all started on it this past Sunday. Don't know why I didn't take the camera with me.  Actually, I had no idea that we would get so much done. Maybe Jason can go take a picture???? 
Anyway, we started on the aviary today and he hasn't seen it yet, so I'm posting pictures for him. By the week end he should have a finished loft WITH some baby birds in it!!! YEA!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How wonderful. I'm sure you are all excited about this, as well as Roxtar.

I can't wait to see the finished product AND of course the youngsters.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I'm confused  . I thought Roxtar had already finished his loft?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I'm confused  . I thought Roxtar had already finished his loft?


That was his breeder loft. Now he's building a Young Bird loft. We were at his house Sunday by the way, and his breeder loft looks great. It was so VERY clean and the babies looked so good. I won't have ANY problem giving him some of my babies.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

okey-doke......


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you so much Renee'. I got about 3/4 of the roof done today before I ran out of gas and HAD to sleep. But the rest will get done by the time you guys are out here on Sunday. 
Thank you for your compliments on the breeder too, I'll be glad when I'm done with the loft building (and money spending) and can concentrate on enjoying the boids.

We had a visit from mister hawk today, he bumped his head on the flypen about 3 times before he decided that there was no easy meal to be had in there and moved on. I had no idea hawks were that clumsy - at least this one was.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

i would have to say be happy you have a clumsy hawk around and not like the ones I have here that grab your birds on the wing and just keep going  Thankgod its march and soon I should be almost hawk free til october Im hoping , they tend to eat more wild birds between now an then


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

This thing and his mate have built a nest in a pine tree a block away from me. It makes me really nervous, afraid to let them out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Believe me, they may seem clumsy hitting the coop, but they are just desperate to eat. Once your birds are out among them it is a different story.

You will have to be very careful. I have a friend with lots of trees around his property. A hawk couple set up house keeping in one of the trees and they became quite a nuisance everytime he flew his birds. They always managed to get one of his birds as they were feeding babies they were quite determined.

It would be best if the hawks relocate.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

> It would be best if the hawks relocate.


Nothin' I can do..... I'm not into running afoul of wildlife laws, so the birds will just have to learn to fly, or it'll be a war of attrition to see who's gonna make my YB team.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree, there isnt much you can do short of keeping your birds from flying at all and thats not something your able to do when you race pigeons  All you can do is be out there while they are flying so if a hawk does takes one down you can rescue your bird. Even then its not always a possibility because sometimes it happens on their way home from a training run and other times as I have had happen to me they grab your bird and keep flying and there no way your keeping up with them then


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Thing was back again today while my birds were flying and it looks as if it's got something wrong with it because they (my birds) had a real easy time getting away from it. It landed on my roof after chasing them for about 20 seconds and just kinda sat there looking confused. I was scared to death and could hardly watch. He then lumbered on back to his tree when he realized that it was HIM that I was screaming and throwing things at . After seeing the way he ran head first into the side of my aviary and flapped about on the ground like a fish out of water for about 10 seconds yesterday, and the anemic effort he put forth today, I'm guessing it's either a juvenile that has no idea how to hunt yet or it's got something wrong with it's vision? I wonder if I should maybe call somebody to come out and look at him and see if he needs to be taken to get some help? 

I'll bet mister wildlife officer would be kind of incredulous hearing from a pigeon flyer about a hawk that might need to be taken out of a tree to a different location.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> Thing was back again today while my birds were flying and it looks as if it's got something wrong with it because they (my birds) had a real easy time getting away from it. It landed on my roof after chasing them for about 20 seconds and just kinda sat there looking confused. I was scared to death and could hardly watch. He then lumbered on back to his tree when he realized that it was HIM that I was screaming and throwing things at . After seeing the way he ran head first into the side of my aviary and flapped about on the ground like a fish out of water for about 10 seconds yesterday, and the anemic effort he put forth today, I'm guessing it's either a juvenile that has no idea how to hunt yet or it's got something wrong with it's vision? I wonder if I should maybe call somebody to come out and look at him and see if he needs to be taken to get some help?
> 
> I'll bet mister wildlife officer would be kind of incredulous hearing from a pigeon flyer about a hawk that might need to be taken out of a tree to a different location.


How scary!! It may be just a young one and I doubt there's any real way to catch it unless it's grounded. Do me a favor. Let's keep the birds locked up Sunday. I can't take witnessing such a thing!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You probably should contact a wildlife officer if the bird continues to act disoriented, and be in distress and perhaps they can remove it and relocate it.

You might ask Nabisho,one of our members, who rehabs all kinds of birds, maybe he has a clue as to what may be going on.

Here is the wildlife rehabber link also:

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactN.htm


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> How scary!! It may be just a young one and I doubt there's any real way to catch it unless it's grounded. Do me a favor. Let's keep the birds locked up Sunday. I can't take witnessing such a thing!!


All right, I'll keep them in the cage while you're here. You'll have to at least go and pet them though. They spent almost a half hour up today, then they went and sat on the roof of the new loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jason, your aviary is finished and ready to be attached to the loft..........see ya Sunday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Spent another Sunday helping Jason and his wife get the new loft up. We got MOST of it done, but it started to rain and we were all tired, so called it a day. Should be done in the next week. Anyway, here's a picture or two.....sorry the pic is blurry. I took it late in the day and didn't realize it was blurry till I just downloaded it.........anyway, you get the idea.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's how I spent my day.....(hey somebody had to dog sit).......LOL
I actually did do a little bit of work...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy Renee, yall sure do work fast. The loft looks great!

Loved the pictures of you and the dog. That's what I would have been doing too - playing with the dog!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! When can you all come to California and do a little construction project?  It's looking terrific. Love the pics of you and the dog bubba, Renee!

Terry


----------



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

*The loft*

You guys are so great at this. 
Litewings


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

REALLY TOP NOTCH!!!

NICE GOING, GUYS!

I agree, Renee, dog sitting is VERY important!


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

The loft is coming along great and I owe Renee' and Everett an infinite amount of thanks for all they've done for me. From giving me birds to basically building this loft for me (I usually work 12-16 hrs on Saturdays and don't get off work until 8am on Sun. morning, so you can imagine how worthless I am when they arrive) and answering all of my rookie questions, they've been there. This sport needs more people like them and I hope to one day help a new fancier the same way that they've helped me.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Renee,
That's one way to ensure your babies are going to a good home - help build it! The pictures look great! That last photo gives new meaning to "dog-sit". Gotta love it! Congrats to all on the wonderful construction effort!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> Renee,
> That's one way to ensure your babies are going to a good home - help build it! The pictures look great! That last photo gives new meaning to "dog-sit". Gotta love it! Congrats to all on the wonderful construction effort!


That big old hound spent a big part of the day with his butt in my lap.... .he is a sweetie though.........so I didn't mind....


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> That big old hound spent a big part of the day with his butt in my lap.... .he is a sweetie though.........so I didn't mind....



Gee, Renee...you could not have asked for a better ENDing to your day!!


----------

